# Cinquantenni adolescenziali



## MK (15 Aprile 2010)

ad avercene di così 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWazO2ppdUE&feature=related


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2010)

Ma e' un personaggio dello spettacolo, non lo definirei adolescenziale... e' solo legato a un'immagine pubblica.

Che poi le volte che lo vidi "a giro" per S.Spirito era vestito normalmente


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma e' un personaggio dello spettacolo, non lo definirei adolescenziale... e' solo legato a un'immagine pubblica.
> 
> Che poi le volte che lo vidi "a giro" per S.Spirito era vestito normalmente


Negli anni ottanta dicevano girasse nudo per Firenze... Belli i capelli, alla sua età poi...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Negli anni ottanta dicevano girasse nudo per Firenze... Belli i capelli, alla sua età poi...


Era giovane negli anni '80

Esteticamente mi fa cagare... ma i Litfiba mi piacevano


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Era giovane negli anni '80
> 
> *Esteticamente mi fa cagare*... ma i Litfiba mi piacevano


A me no , anzi... 

Mi spiace essermi persa il concerto. Firenze in quel periodo era un laboratorio d'innovazione continuo, altra mia occasione perduta .


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> A me no , anzi...
> 
> Mi spiace essermi persa il concerto. Firenze in quel periodo era un laboratorio d'innovazione continuo, altra mia occasione perduta .


Firenze ha sempre avuto un buon giro di musicisti, come Bologna... anche quando ci vivevo io era un piacere andare a vedere concerti di emeriti sconosciuti, alcuni veramente notevoli...

Lui e' bravo... eh che ricordi:rotfl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UZy1DVFY_A


----------



## Anna A (15 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> ad avercene di così
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWazO2ppdUE&feature=related


piero non l'ho mai digerito e non è colpa mia..


----------



## Anna A (15 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma e' un personaggio dello spettacolo, non lo definirei adolescenziale... e' solo legato a un'immagine pubblica.
> 
> Che poi le volte che lo vidi "a giro" per S.Spirito era vestito normalmente


come sempre, anche in musica si va di simpatie.
un altro che proprio mi sta sui bippe è ligabue.


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> A me no , anzi...
> 
> Mi spiace essermi persa il concerto. Firenze in quel periodo era un laboratorio d'innovazione continuo, altra mia occasione perduta .


Non cantava male lui...un certo carisma poteva averlo...ma il look era imbarazzante...e poi non prendevano una nota manco per sbaglio.
Mai sentito suonare peggio, manco in parrocchia. Giuro eh.


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> come sempre, anche in musica si va di simpatie.
> un altro che proprio mi sta sui bippe è ligabue.


 Ligabue si è permesso di criticare il chitarrista di Vasco. Può non piacere...ma non si critica uno che suona così, che per giunta è deceduto. 

E poi Ligabue copia se stesso, come Venditti.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non cantava male lui...un certo carisma poteva averlo...ma il look era imbarazzante...e poi non prendevano una nota manco per sbaglio.
> Mai sentito suonare peggio, manco in parrocchia. Giuro eh.


Anche per me il look e' imbarazzante... ma come lui tanti altri che si passano per "buoni"


----------



## Anna A (15 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non cantava male lui...un certo carisma poteva averlo...ma il look era imbarazzante...e poi non prendevano una nota manco per sbaglio.
> Mai sentito suonare peggio, manco in parrocchia. Giuro eh.


ua aee u ae.. spirito..

e il testo?
nemmeno uno che ha preso una botta in testa da piccolo potrebbe trovarlo decente..

fratello libero sei il genio della lampada..:rotfl:

Quando mi sveglio cerco i miei sogni 
Non li ritrovo più 
Non apro gli occhi per chiamarti indietro 
E rivedere la mia fantasia 
Spirito libero 
Sto contento quando mi parli dentro 
Libero Spirito 
Sto contento quando mi balli dentro 
Il mondo e storto aspetta in coda 
Appeso a un semaforo 
Provo a smontarlo con un sorriso 
E' il solo gioco che so 
Il mondo è un cannibale 
Spirito libero 
Sto contento quando mi parli dentro 
Libero Spirito 
Sto contento quando mi parli dentro 
Sei la scintilla che scatena l'intensità 
Fratello libero sei il Genio della lampada 
Cambia la rabbia dal mio corpo quando ci sei 
E ogni problema è un labirinto fantastico 
Vaea vae vaea vae oh oh Spirito 
Il mondo e storto gioca col morto 
E ruba la fantasia 
Provo a montarlo con un sorriso 
E' il solo gioco che so 
Il mondo è un cannibale 
Vaea vae vaea vae... 
Spirito libero 
sto contento quando mi balli dentro 
Libero Spirito 
Sto contento quando mi parli dentro 
Sei la scintilla che scatena l'intensità 
Fratello libero sei il Genio della lampada 
Cambia la rabbia dal mio corpo quando ci sei 
E ogni problema è un labirinto fantastico 
vaea vae vaea vae oh oh Spirito 
E il solo gioco che so... 
Spirito libero 
E il solo gioco che so... 
Fottuto il gioco che so... 
Spirito libero


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2010)

Sinceramente non mi concentro sui testi... se mi piace la canzone mi piace l'insieme non riesco a legarmi al significato


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ligabue si è permesso di criticare il chitarrista di Vasco. Può non piacere...ma non si critica uno che suona così, che per giunta è deceduto.
> 
> *E poi Ligabue copia se stesso*, come Venditti.


:up::up::up:
direi molto più di Venditti... è difficile, ma ci riesce!


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche per me il look e' imbarazzante... ma come lui tanti altri che si passano per "buoni"


 
Si vabbè ma almeno il giro di do lo devi sapere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma vi siete accorti che le chitarre erano pure scordate? Persino nel CD.


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> direi molto più di Venditti... è difficile, ma ci riesce!


No. Venditti è insuperabile. Almeno venti canzoni composte tutte sulle stesse 4 note.
Trovamene un altro. E tutte dedicate a Simona Izzo.


----------



## Anna A (15 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ligabue si è permesso di criticare il chitarrista di Vasco. Può non piacere...ma non si critica uno che suona così, che per giunta è deceduto.
> 
> E poi Ligabue copia se stesso, come Venditti.


se è per questo odia a morte anche alex britti e solo perché britti suona da dio la chitarra mentre lui si e no strimpella.


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sinceramente non mi concentro sui testi... se mi piace la canzone mi piace l'insieme non riesco a legarmi al significato


C'è un limite però.


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> se è per questo odia a morte anche alex britti e solo perché britti suona da dio la chitarra mentre lui si e no strimpella.


I testi di ligabue sono decenti. E pure la musica non è poi così male...in definitiva è un buon prodotto. Ben sponsorizzato.

Io adoro Bersani. Anche se è uno stronzo con il botto. ma è perfetto. Bellissimi testi, buon musicista, e abbastanza invisibile.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> C'è un limite però.


Per me no.
Certo Spirito citata da Anna e' una canzoncina orecchiabile non mi scomodo prorprio:mexican:


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me no.
> Certo Spirito citata da Anna e' una canzoncina orecchiabile non mi scomodo prorprio:mexican:


Allora ti posto gli 883.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Allora ti posto gli 883.



No la musica fa cagare, un prodotto pessimo sotto tutti i punti di vista
Non e' quello che intendo


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Venditti è insuperabile. Almeno venti canzoni composte tutte sulle stesse 4 note.
> Trovamene un altro. E tutte dedicate a Simona Izzo.


 ma dai... non lo sapevo:rotfl: ok per quella che fa... _il nostro cane non mi riconosce piùùù_ ... ma quali altre?


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> I testi di ligabue sono decenti. E pure la musica non è poi così male...in definitiva è un buon prodotto. Ben sponsorizzato.
> 
> Io adoro Bersani. Anche se è uno stronzo con il botto. ma è perfetto. Bellissimi testi, buon musicista, e abbastanza invisibile.


meravigliosa......... ascoltata centinaia di volte....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEqop0-cwI4


----------



## Anna A (15 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> I testi di ligabue sono decenti. E pure la musica non è poi così male...in definitiva è un buon prodotto. Ben sponsorizzato.
> 
> *Io adoro Bersani*. Anche se è uno stronzo con il botto. ma è perfetto. Bellissimi testi, buon musicista, e abbastanza invisibile.


anche io e al cubo.
ultimamente ho rivalutato anche antonacci dopo sognami con quel bossanova che ha saputo tirar fuori. bellissima.


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche io e al cubo.
> ultimamente ho rivalutato anche antonacci dopo sognami con quel bossanova che ha saputo tirar fuori. bellissima.


antonacci ha una bellissima voce.

ma lascia stare di Bersani? è un capolavoro....


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma dai... non lo sapevo:rotfl: ok per quella che fa... _il nostro cane non mi riconosce piùùù_ ... ma quali altre?


amici mai...ricordati di me...tutte insomma...:mexican:


----------



## Anna A (15 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No la musica fa cagare, un prodotto pessimo sotto tutti i punti di vista
> Non e' quello che intendo


ma no. i testi sono strepitosamente artistici.
nessuno come lui ha saputo cogliere l'atmosfera milanese degli anni 90 e cantarla in quel modo semplice e d'effetto.
bravo.



Le notti non finiscono all'alba nella via 
le porto a casa insieme a me, ne faccio melodia 
e poi mi trovo a scrivere chilometri di lettere 
sperando di vederti ancora qui. 

Inutile parlarne sai, non capiresti mai 
seguirti fino all'alba e poi, vedere dove vai 
mi sento un po' bambino ma, lo so con te non finirà 
il sogno di sentirsi dentro un film. 

E poi all'improvviso, sei arrivata tu 
non so chi l'ha deciso, m'hai preso sempre più 
la quotidiana guerra con la razionalità 
vada bene pur che serva, per farmi uscire 

Come mai, ma chi sarai, per fare questo a me 
notti intere ad aspettarti, ad aspettare te. 
Dimmi come mai, ma chi sarai, per farmi stare qui 
qui seduto in una stanza, pregando per un si. 

Gli amici se sapessero, che sono proprio io 
pensare che credevano, che fossi quasi un Dio 
perché non mi fermavo mai 
nessuna storia inutile 
uccidersi d'amore ma per chi. 

Lo sai all'improvviso, sei arrivata tu 
non so chi l'ha deciso, m'hai preso sempre più 
una quotidiana guerra, con la razionalità 
ma va bene pur che serva, per farmi uscire 

Come mai, chi sarai, per fare questo a me 
notti intere ad aspettarti, ad aspettare te 
dimmi come mai, ma chi sarai, per farmi stare qui 
qui seduto in una stanza pregando per un si. 


http://www.google.it/search?sourcei...UTF-8&rlz=1T4ADBF_itIT305IT311&q=883+come+mai


----------



## Anna A (15 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> antonacci ha una bellissima voce.
> 
> ma lascia stare di Bersani? è un capolavoro....


bersani lo adoro. semplicemente lo adoro.


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> bersani lo adoro. semplicemente lo adoro.


lo adoriamo insieme...e poi mi piace pure fisicamente.


----------



## Anna A (15 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> lo adoriamo insieme...e poi mi piace pure fisicamente.


come amo la voce di tiziano ferro e come canta, al di là dei testi.
ragazzi.. che bravo ma che bravo è?


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> come amo la voce di tiziano ferro e come canta, al di là dei testi.
> ragazzi.. che bravo ma che bravo è?


vero. E' intonato. Incredibilmente intonato. E ha un timbro molto piacevole. Canta bene pure le schifezze.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> amici mai...ricordati di me...tutte insomma...:mexican:


 si vede che l'ama ancora :carneval:


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si vede che l'ama ancora :carneval:


Certi amori non finiscono...fanno dei giri immensi e poi rinasconooooooo.......

Nun se pò sentì.

La sai MM qual è la migliore carbonara di roma? Quella di Mario a Via Silvio Spaventa. Ho fatto il giro. E' la migliore.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Certi amori non finiscono...fanno dei giri immensi e poi rinasconooooooo.......
> 
> Nun se pò sentì.
> 
> La sai MM qual è la migliore carbonara di roma? Quella di Mario a Via Silvio Spaventa. Ho fatto il giro. E' la migliore.


 A fine maggio sarò a Roma, quindi ci vado sicuro :up: non ho presente la via però, in che zona è?


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A fine maggio sarò a Roma, quindi ci vado sicuro :up: non ho presente la via però, in che zona è?


Devi scendere a Piazza Esedra...percorrere un tratto di via Nazionale, verso il Viminale,vicino a via Torino, al ministero dell'Economia, comunque puoi chiedere. Comunque nel fine settimana è chiuso, perchè il padrone ha un altro ristorante verso Amatrice.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Devi scendere a Piazza Esedra...percorrere un tratto di via Nazionale, verso il Viminale,vicino a via Torino, al ministero dell'Economia, comunque puoi chiedere. Comunque nel fine settimana è chiuso, perchè il padrone ha un altro ristorante verso Amatrice.


ottimo grazie, anche vicino a dove dormo io! Ah ecco, la domenica cambia menù 

ps: anvedi... piazza esedra, se vede che sei romana :carneval: a meno che non sia monarchica :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2010)

Come fate a reggere la carbonara?

Una forchettata e son stesa:unhappy:


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ottimo grazie, anche vicino a dove dormo io! Ah ecco, la domenica cambia menù
> 
> ps: anvedi... piazza esedra, se vede che sei romana :carneval: a meno che non sia monarchica :rotfl:


Se vede che ho quaranta anni.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Come fate a reggere la carbonara?
> 
> Una forchettata e son stesa:unhappy:


dai, è libidine pura :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Se vede che ho quaranta anni.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 ahahahahahah... anche :up:


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Come fate a reggere la carbonara?
> 
> Una forchettata e son stesa:unhappy:


Guarda non è la mia passione..ma se è fatta bene....si regge.


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> dai, è libidine pura :carneval:


L'amatriciana la fa meglio...e pure la pasta e fagioli. O la pasta e ceci.
Cucina la madre.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> L'amatriciana la fa meglio...e pure la pasta e fagioli. O la pasta e ceci.
> Cucina la madre.


 in una trattoria davvero casalinga a santa maria in trastevere, avevo mangiato un'amatriciana pazzesca... ma non ricordo il nome però a roma si mangia bene in tantissimi posti!!!


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> in una trattoria davvero casalinga a santa maria in trastevere, avevo mangiato un'amatriciana pazzesca... ma non ricordo il nome però a roma si mangia bene in tantissimi posti!!!


Non è la Sora Lella credo. Forse Gigetto?
Ti consiglio di andare al ghetto, c'è un forno ebreo davanti a Cucciolo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2010)

non ho capito l'argomento... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non è la Sora Lella credo. Forse Gigetto?
> Ti consiglio di andare al ghetto, c'è un forno ebreo davanti a Cucciolo.


 No certo, sora lella la ricorderei! Po' esse gigetto :carneval: 
Al ghetto ho mangiato al Kosher e per poco non mi azzuffo col cameriere supponente :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No certo, sora lella la ricorderei! Po' esse gigetto :carneval:
> Al ghetto ho mangiato al *Kosher* e per poco non mi azzuffo col cameriere supponente :rotfl:



Che nome originale:cappelli:


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No certo, sora lella la ricorderei! Po' esse gigetto :carneval:
> Al ghetto ho mangiato al Kosher e per poco non mi azzuffo col cameriere supponente :rotfl:


Beh..con tutto il rispetto con gli ebrei ci vuole pazienza.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Beh..con tutto il rispetto con gli ebrei ci vuole pazienza.:rotfl::rotfl:


ce ne vuole eccome... :rotfl: questo mi ha trattato in maniera arrogante da quando sono entrato al conto, senza alcun motivo apparente... mi stavano fumando le palle :condom:


----------



## Papero (15 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma e' un personaggio dello spettacolo, non lo definirei adolescenziale... e' solo legato a un'immagine pubblica.
> 
> Che poi le volte che lo vidi "a giro" per S.Spirito era vestito normalmente


sei di Firenze Lettrice?


----------



## Anna A (15 Aprile 2010)

a sì, e non dimentichiamoci le orme.
scrivevano testi che ancora adesso sono poesie.

"dietro boschi di corallo, dietro sospiri di amanti veri,
due rose gemelle non muoiono insieme.."

ed era il '73 se non sbaglio.:forza:


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> piero non l'ho mai digerito e non è colpa mia..


E che t'ha fatto?


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non cantava male lui...un certo carisma poteva averlo...ma il look era imbarazzante...e poi non prendevano una nota manco per sbaglio.
> Mai sentito suonare peggio, manco in parrocchia. Giuro eh.


Vedi quanto tutto è soggettivo. Inizio anni Novanta mitico Rolling Stone doppio concerto, esco dalla fine del primo e compro il biglietto per il secondo. Lo so lo so sono malata .


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> non ho capito l'argomento... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Confesso, era solo una scusa per sottolineare il matrimonio rinato tra Ghigo e Pelù. :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Vedi quanto tutto è soggettivo. Inizio anni Novanta mitico Rolling Stone doppio concerto,* esco dalla fine del primo e compro il biglietto per il secondo*. Lo so lo so sono malata .


 ma non dai, non è mica così strano... saresti stata malata se uscendo dal secondo cercavi di comprare il biglietto per il primo :carneval:


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma non dai, non è mica così strano... saresti stata malata se uscendo dal secondo cercavi di comprare il biglietto per il primo :carneval:


:rotfl: a quei livelli non sono ancora arrivata, ma mai dire mai...


----------



## Anna A (15 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E che t'ha fatto?


niente. mi sta sulle balle e stop.
lui e la sua pettinatura.


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> niente. mi sta sulle balle e stop.
> lui e la sua pettinatura.


Bene, nessuno che hai i miei stessi gusti, perfetto. Nessuna concorrenza :carneval:


----------



## Anna A (15 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma non dai, non è mica così strano... saresti stata malata se uscendo dal secondo cercavi di comprare il biglietto per il primo :carneval:


il mio più grande rimpianto, musicalmente parlando, è l'essermi persa bob marley nel 1980 a milano. 2 gg di quello che chi ci è stato mi ha raccontato come la più bella delle prime comunioni dopo woodstock:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> a sì, e non dimentichiamoci le orme.
> scrivevano testi che ancora adesso sono poesie.
> 
> "dietro boschi di corallo, dietro sospiri di amanti veri,
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ra-fO157YM
preistoria!


----------



## Anna A (15 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Bene, nessuno che hai i miei stessi gusti, perfetto. Nessuna concorrenza :carneval:


 pessima memoria.
come te amo i marlene kuntz e i lacuna coil :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> sei di Firenze Lettrice?


No... ma ho studiato la per diversi anni e un periodo ho abitato dietro  piazza Santo Spirito


----------



## Anna A (15 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ra-fO157YM
> preistoria!


per me no.
sono immortali ma troppo poco conosciuti.


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> pessima memoria.
> come te amo i marlene kuntz e i lacuna coil :carneval:


Parlavo di uomini non di artisti (beh Godano un pochino...). I Lacuna non mi piacciono.


----------



## Anna A (15 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Parlavo di uomini non di artisti (beh Godano un pochino...).* I Lacuna non mi piacciono*.


a no? credevo di sì.
per il resto, a livello umano, piero non lo conosco come non conosco vasco o bersani, quindi come faccio ad esprimere una apinione su di lui come uomo?


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> a no? credevo di sì.
> per il resto, a livello umano, piero non lo conosco come non conosco vasco o bersani, quindi come faccio ad esprimere una apinione su di lui come uomo?


Nel senso fisico Anna, a me piace molto fisicamente, è uomo carismatico e affascinante. Per me. Mi pare anche simpatico ma non lo conosco personalmente e se dovesse succedere (quando ) magari cambierei pure idea. Non era un discorso artistico-intellettuale.


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Nel senso fisico Anna, a me piace molto fisicamente, è uomo carismatico e affascinante. Per me. Mi pare anche simpatico ma non lo conosco personalmente e se dovesse succedere (quando ) magari cambierei pure idea. Non era un discorso artistico-intellettuale.


Pelù è un buttero. Pure un pò sfasciato. A chi piace il genere....L'ho incontrato ad un matrimonio, ma saranno passati più di di dieci anni.

Bersani non lo conosco. L'ho visto a Bologna per caso...dà l'impressione di essere uno stronzo.


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Pelù è un buttero. Pure un pò sfasciato. A chi piace il genere....*L'ho incontrato ad un matrimonio, ma saranno passati più di di dieci anni*.


In effetti ultimamente sembrava sfaciatello pure a me, ma spero che il matrimonio rinato gli dia forza. Ma è simpatico?


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> In effetti ultimamente sembrava sfaciatello pure a me, ma spero che il matrimonio rinato gli dia forza. Ma è simpatico?


 All'epoca si. Molto casareccio.


----------



## Anna A (16 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Nel senso fisico Anna, a me piace molto fisicamente, è uomo carismatico e affascinante. Per me. Mi pare anche simpatico ma non lo conosco personalmente e se dovesse succedere (quando ) magari cambierei pure idea. Non era un discorso artistico-intellettuale.


ah ok. 
l'unico che mi ha fatto l'effetto che dici è eric clapton mentre suonava wonderful tonight e la sua chitarra piangeva le sue lacrime.
 londra east court 1980.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2010)

C'erano anche le lacrime di Harrison:carneval:


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ah ok.
> l'unico che mi ha fatto l'effetto che dici è eric clapton mentre suonava wonderful tonight e la sua chitarra piangeva le sue lacrime.
> londra east court 1980.


 
Luigi Schiavone per me è il migliore.


----------



## Anna A (16 Aprile 2010)

*dio è buono perché*

esiste uno che suona così
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qneh8eJTcas


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2010)

Oddio... Steve Howe è il migliore. non riesco a postare Innuendo.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2010)

B.B. King


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> B.B. King


Pure.


----------



## Anna A (16 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Pure.


mai fatto follie per bb king..
di chitarristi fantastici ce ne sono eccome.
a cominciare da santana.


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mai fatto follie per bb king..
> di chitarristi fantastici ce ne sono eccome.
> a cominciare da santana.


Ma infatti è il genere che fa preferire l'uno o l'altro.
Io sono per il chitarrista degli Yes. Dovendo scegliere, è quello che trovo più coinvolgente.
Eric Clapton è un divo, ma tecnicamente è sotto il livello dei grandi. per me.


----------



## Anna A (16 Aprile 2010)

altro che mi ha fatto stare in paradiso.
signori: pat metheny tutta la band e in special modo il batterista. (stratosferico..)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sq5oqY3-vhg


----------



## Anna A (16 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma infatti è il genere che fa preferire l'uno o l'altro.
> Io sono per il chitarrista degli Yes. Dovendo scegliere, è quello che trovo più coinvolgente.
> Eric Clapton è un divo, ma tecnicamente è sotto il livello dei grandi. per me.


vero. clapton è slow fingers...
ti piacciono gli Yes?
che ricordi con fragile.....


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> altro che mi ha fatto stare in paradiso.
> signori: pat metheny tutta la band e in special modo il batterista. (stratosferico..)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sq5oqY3-vhg


Ineccepibile.
Però a me piacciono quelli sullo struggente..l'assolo per l'assolo. Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> vero. clapton è slow fingers...
> ti piacciono gli Yes?
> che ricordi con fragile.....


Si  mi piacciono...ma con i queen hanno raggiunto il divino.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2010)

Ce ne sono a sfare...Hendrix, Allman, Ray... per me i migliori nel virtuosismo "pipponico" sono Hendrix e B.B. King seguiti da Clapton... ma non sono i miei preferiti


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2010)

Clapton e' Slowhand...che fa pure ridere:rotfl:


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ce ne sono a sfare...Hendrix, Allman, Ray... per me i migliori nel virtuosismo "pipponico" sono Hendrix e B.B. King seguiti da Clapton... ma non sono i miei preferiti


Van Halen? Non ci trovo un senso...ma è pipponico assai.


----------



## Anna A (16 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ineccepibile.
> Però a me piacciono quelli sullo struggente..l'assolo per l'assolo. Non so se mi spiego.


ho capito.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPf1zv93qjs


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2010)

Tra i piu' influenti anche se non tra i piu' "virtuosi" io ci metterei Pete Townshend degli Who


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2010)

Se dobbiamo nominare e santificare Alex Britti, allora dobbiamo ricordare Ivan Graziani, Goran Kuzminac e Massimo Riva. Dimenticati, ma veramente bravi. Certo un altro genere.


----------



## Anna A (16 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Se dobbiamo nominare e santificare Alex Britti, allora dobbiamo ricordare Ivan Graziani, Goran Kuzminac e Massimo Riva. Dimenticati, ma veramente bravi. Certo un altro genere.


hai ragione. fra questi metto anche rino gaetano.


----------



## Anna A (16 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tra i piu' influenti anche se non tra i piu' "virtuosi" io ci metterei Pete Townshend degli Who


che tipo!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2010)

Ho trovato questo... per alcuni ho sinceramente pensato "Ma che cazzo dici?"
Pero'...
http://www.rollingstone.com/news/story/5937559/the_100_greatest_guitarists_of_all_time/17


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo... per alcuni ho sinceramente pensato "Ma che cazzo dici?"
> Pero'...
> http://www.rollingstone.com/news/story/5937559/the_100_greatest_guitarists_of_all_time/17


 
ma infatti sono classifiche stilate da gente un pò esaltata.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> ma infatti sono classifiche stilate da gente un pò esaltata.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si ma non ho capito con quale criterio... ok Hendrix, Clapton & Co. Ma Kurt Cobain?


----------



## Magenta (20 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> come sempre, anche in musica si va di simpatie.
> un altro che proprio mi sta sui bippe è ligabue.


Anna ti stra-quoto
Anche a me "il Liga" non è mai piaciuto.
Non tanto come uomo, proprio come cantante!!!!
(e non ho mai capito il senso delle sue canzoni comunque)


----------



## Magenta (20 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma non ho capito con quale criterio... ok Hendrix, Clapton & Co. Ma Kurt Cobain?


E quoto anche te, Lettrice...
Non ho mai capito questa gran foga attorno a Kurt Cobain...
Leggendo la sua storia capisci che era un personaggio fragile e con grossi problemi,anche di salute... Ma definirlo una specie di genio mi è sempre sembrato un pò troppo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Anna ti stra-quoto
> Anche a me "il Liga" non è mai piaciuto.
> Non tanto come uomo, proprio come cantante!!!!
> (e *non ho mai capito il senso delle sue canzoni* comunque)


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy8ezblUGQ8

*Ho messo via* 
Ho messo via un pò di rumore 
dicono cosi si fa 
nel comodino c'è una mina 
e tonsille da sei mila watt. 
Ho messo via i rimpiattini 
dicono non ho l'età 
se si voltano un momento io ci rigioco 
perchè a me... va. 

Ho messo via un pò di illusioni 
che prima o poi basta così 
ne ho messe via due o tre cartoni 
comunque so che sono lì. 
Ho messo un po’ di consigli 
dicono è più facile 
li ho messi via perché a sbagliare 
sono bravissimo da me. 

Mi sto facendo un pò di posto 
e che mi aspetto chi lo sa 
che posto vuoto ce n'è stato ce n'è ce n'è ce ne sarà. 

Ho messo via un bel pò di cose 
ma non mi spiego mai il perché 
io non riesca a metter via te. 

Ho messo via un pò di legnate 
i sogni quelli non si può 
che non è il male nè la botta 
ma purtroppo il livido. 
Ho messo via un bel pò di foto 
che prenderanno polvere 
sia sui rimorsi che rimpianti 
che rancori sui perché. 

Mi sto facendo un pò di posto 
e che mi aspetto chi lo sa 
che posto vuoto ce n'è stato ce n'è ce n'è ce ne sarà. 

Ho messo via un bel pò di cose 
ma non mi spiego mai il perché 
io non riesca a metter via te. 

In queste scarpe e su questa terra 
che dondola dondola dondola dondola 
con il conforto di un cielo che resta lì. 

Mi sto facendo un pò di posto 
e che mi aspetto chi lo sa 
che posto vuoto ce n'è stato ce n'è ce n'è ce ne sarà. 

Ho messo via un bel pò di cose 
ma non mi spiego mai il perché 
io non riesca a metter via 
riesca a metter via 
riesca a metter via te.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> E quoto anche te, Lettrice...
> Non ho mai capito questa gran foga attorno a Kurt Cobain...
> Leggendo la sua storia capisci che era un personaggio fragile e con grossi problemi,anche di salute... Ma definirlo una specie di genio mi è sempre sembrato un pò troppo...


E' innegabile che sia un personaggio influente per le nuove generazioni, ma tra i migliori chitarristi e anche 11esimo mi sembra, non ci fa una mazza.


----------

